# Your riding schedule



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

For some reason I just can't add photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope. Still nothing. Will have to wait until I get home  Sorry everyone!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, 3rd time lucky!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just want to go riding with you! in that lovely countryside. to me, your schedule sounds very reasonable. I doubt your mare finds it even very taxing.

I ride , in summer, usually 3 times a week. about 1.5 to 2 hours each time. I do pretty much all trails, some small amount of arena. I tire long before my horse does, so it is myself that I must consider when I think of the workload, not the hrose.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love her "horse smile" and kind face in the last pic!!

Tinylily, I tend to tire before my horses do too.  

As for my schedule, I try to ride several times a week. I have been concentrating on getting to know the younger horse and need to ride my big stout one more. >> For Reb I do about 30 minutes groundwork then 30 more or less riding. I will probably do the same with Traveller after I make sure his ground manners are tuned up; when/if they are, I tend to ride him about 45 minutes to an hour.

I am hoping to get more stamina from weight loss since I would like to ride both of them a bit longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ha I didn't even see that smile! So cute!
Photos are a must! I'll load more when I can  
It's not taxing for her but I'm conscious of her back so keeping it slow. She has got so much fitter in the last month. Will have to upload a pic of her in her suassage days lol


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I ride 2-4 times a week for about an hour. One of those is a lesson, so more intense but nothing crazy, and one is usually a trail ride with a bit of cantering and maybe a gallop or two. The other rides are usually just easy trail rides or lateral work. When I first got Sam a year ago I worried about the frequency of my riding (I'm a big rider, and he is 15.2/1,000 lbs so not tiny but by no means a big horse). Gradually I learned to relax, though, as I saw that A) he has endless energy and LOVES to go, and B) he has been sound as anything ever since I got him in shape last summer. 

That said, my riding schedule and intensity is very light compared to, say, a gamer or a rancher or someone training for jumping, but I ride as much as I want to. If I wanted to ride hard six days a week, I'd need a different horse, but I don't, and my boy is perfect for me  

I don't look great on him, but he loves his mama and doesn't mind hauling my big butt around.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You look awesome! Amazing looking boy!


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

GREAT picture of both of you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becky61 (Jun 5, 2014)

Since my horse is at my daughter's(an hour away),I can't ride as much as I would like. When I do get to ride it is usually in fields or trails,walking alot,after I warm him up he gaits(TWH) and canters a little,nothing too strenous. We will be going to Wranglers the end of July so he will be ridden some everyday. My oldest granddaughter does ride him when she can,but she also has others she rides. If I lived closer I will probably ride more,hopefully when I retire I can.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel your pain. My girl is about 30minutes away from me and right now I'm on night shifts so my day is wasted trying to sleep! 
I'm back on regular shifts next week so I intend to get a bit more work done. We have a ribbon day coming up next month to prepare for!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope this works


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya and I worked our butts of yesterday! She was full of energy and just a pleasure to ride. I'm sore today but it was totally worth it!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love those ear tips 

I ride about 4 days a week for an hour under normal circumstances. When I'm not all broken and such Dx


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Good on you! Id love to do more but my shifts are just too demanding


----------

